# Cajeta/Dulce de leche



## Dark Rose

Hola a todos!

Sé que esta palabra podría ser ofensiva en algunos países de América Latina, pero la uso en el contexto netamente mexicano.
¿Cómo traducirían "cajeta" (el dulce de leche) en inglés?
Es para el menú de una heladería, este es uno de los sabores..

Gracias a todos!


----------



## CatStar

Hey there, 

I don't think you translate it.

See here

Cat


----------



## Elibennet

cajeta es dulce de leche en Mexico? Anyway, yo vi algo muy parecido al dulce de leche en Europa que le llamaban _caramel_


----------



## Triticum

I think "caramel" is the closest, but "dulce de leche" is used here, as well.


----------



## alelifich

milk jam o milk caramel


----------



## Soledad Medina

Lo he visto traducido como "Extra Rich Caramel" en varios productos.  Sin embargo, en los sabores de helados lo dejan en español:  dulce de leche.  Creo que lo mejor sería no traducirlo.

Y sobre la palabra cajeta, al menos para los cubanos no tiene ningun significado feo.

Saludos
SM


----------



## alelifich

Traducilo: yo sé que se dice milk jam o milk caramel, lo vi en muchos lugares.


----------



## Dark Rose

Muchas gracias por su ayuda!!!
Entonces el significado hm un tanto ofensivo es solo en Argentina??


----------



## Soledad Medina

Pues si Alelifich dice que hay que traducirlo, te aconsejo que lo traduzcas!!!
Saludos
SM


----------



## Dark Rose

hnmm ok me gusta lo de milk caramel


----------



## MariBR

What about toffee?


----------



## Dark Rose

Toffee is different isnt' it??


----------



## CatStar

Dark Rose said:
			
		

> Toffee is different isnt' it??


 
Yes, toffee is made with butter and sugar whereas caramel is just sugar.
If you have to translate it I´d go for _milk caramel. M__ilk jam_ sounds strange to me even though I´ve just seen some websites for recipes.

Cat


----------



## Dark Rose

Thanks Cat!!
with Milk Caramel.. I'll avoid using"cajeta" which could be offensive for some people... besides I like how its sounds hihhi

ERZ


----------



## Soledad Medina

Acabo de llamar a una amiga que trabaja en una agencia de publicidad internacional con oficinas en Argentina, Colombia y otros países. Es una persona muy preparada.  Me dijo que dulce de leche se debe traducir como Extra Rich Caramel.  O sea tal como lo he visto muchas veces.

Es sólo mi humilde sugerencia (aunque me encantaría que pudiera dejarse en español como lo he visto en algunos helados).

Y sigo intrigada sobre la palabra cajeta pero prefiero que no me aclaren nada si la respuesta es demasiado vulgar (soy demasiado chapada a la antigua y no quiero sonrojarme).  En Cuba la palabra cajeta no significa nada.  

Mis afectos para todos
SM


----------



## tatis

Una vez le pregunté a un argentino si quería cajeta. Le dije: "¿cajeta?" y obviamente dije algo que en su país tiene otro significado, lo adiviné cuando ví su expresión; le pregunté, pero no hizo más comentarios, solo sonrió.

Para mí la cajeta es el _caramel_ aquí, la untas en pan -sí- o la usas como dip para la manzana  u otras frutas.   El dulce de leche, como yo lo comía en México, lo comprabas en barra y lo rebanabas, o bien en forma de bolitas con una nuez en medio... lo mordías.

Ahora resido en E.U. y el sabor de "dulce de leche" -tal cual-, aparece tanto en galones de helados (nieve, como decimos allá) como en barras energéticas que dicen ser de sabor "dulce de leche".

La gente aquí está bastante familiarizada con el término "dulce de leche" y hasta se ha hecho algo popular.  Yo usaría "Dulce de Leche"...provecho.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
Por qué nos empeñamos los hispano hablantes en traducir términos culinarios para los angloparlantes, cuando términos culinarios de otros idiomas se usan en su original como ricotta, petit pain, latte, pesto, etc, etc?
¿Por qué no dejar cajeta como cajeta y añadir una pequeña explicación? Es sólo una opinión, no quiero controversias, sólo que lo pensemos un poco.

cajeta vs tofee
La cajeta en México es un dulce de *leche de cabra, *no de vaca. El tofee inglés se hace con treacle, que es una especie de melaza que sólo se confecciona en Inglaterra. Si bien ambos dulces están hechos a partir de un lácteo, la textura, el sabor, el color, en fín todo es totalmente diferente. Lo mismo para caramel, aunque parecidos en textura, el hecho de que la cajeta esté hecha a base de leche de cabra le da una dimensión de sabor totalmente distinta al caramel.


saludos


----------



## Dark Rose

ohh... pues ahora..estoy un poco confundida... las opciones me parecen buenas,  y ambas me parecen válidas


----------



## Soledad Medina

Tatis, muy buena tu explicación.  Lo que te pasó con el argentino me pasó hace años cuando fui a México. Dije una palabra y el taxista abrió los ojos como platos.  Enseguida le aclaré a lo que yo me refería y entonces me dijo: "es que ustedes los cubanos hablan diferente".

Con mis amigas de otros países de Latinoamérica me ha pasado algo similar. Lo que es una palabra inocente en un país no lo es en otra.  Incluso hay diferencias entre Cuba y Puerto Rico que son los países con mayor afinidad idiomática que conozco.  

Dejemos la cajeta ... digamos dulce de leche!
Afectuosos saludos
SM


----------



## Dark Rose

Estoy de acuerdo contigo lapachis8.. aparte como se trata de un menú de una empresa 100% mexicana... me parece que usando dulce de leche se pierde algo... al menos esa es mi impresión


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
Un comentario más... dulce de leche es táaaaan genérico como decir pasta. Natillas, créme anglaise (por cierto así se le llama también, en francés en países anglosajones), los macarrones con nuez, los alfajores mexicanos y muchos otros dulces son dulce de leche. Incluso, tal vez habría que hacer una advertencia acerca de la leche de cabra, porque hay algunas personas que son alérgicas a ella.
saludos


----------



## lapachis8

Si es el menu de una empresa mexicana, con más razón dejar cajeta como cajeta y tal vez añadir una pequeña nota explicatoria. ¡Hasta contribuirías a ampliar la cultura culinaria de los clientes con un nuevo término!
saludos


----------



## Dark Rose

Pues si.. creo que tienes toda la razón!!


----------



## claramolin

Hola a todos!

Tienen razón, la palabra "cajeta" en Argentina es muy vulgar. De hecho, acepto escribirla porque este es un foro para resolver dudas, pero no es una palabra que me guste escribir, ni mucho menos decir!! jaja.
En fin... 

Saludos!


----------



## lapachis8

claramolin said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Tienen razón, la palabra "cajeta" en Argentina es muy vulgar. De hecho, acepto escribirla porque este es un foro para resolver dudas, pero no es una palabra que me guste escribir, ni mucho menos decir!! jaja.
> En fin...
> 
> Saludos!


hola,
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero cada país tiene sus tabúes lingüísticos, muy respetables. Pero si siguiéramos la lógica que de "cajeta" es una palabra vulgar para los argentinos, entonces en México no deberíamos de usar la palabra papaya porque la población cubana que vive en mi país se va a ofender. Imagínate que hasta hay un chocolate muy famoso que se llama "Cajetoso". Entonces, con la cada vez más creciente población argentina en México, ¿Nestlé debería cambiarle de nombre a ese chocolate? No creo que haya palabras vulgares, bien aplicadas en su momento y oportunidad todas las palabras son válidas independientemente del tinte moral que cada uno quiera adjudicarles. Es sólo una opinión y un poquito de  "food for thought".
saludos


----------



## claramolin

Hola Lapachis.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos en todo lo que decís. Yo solo respondí a una duda que tenían algunos sobre la palabra "cajeta", pero me parece perfectamente bien que sigan usándola.

Hasta luego...


----------



## oriental

Cada vez que uno se arrima al foro, no sabe què se va a encontrar.
Y es una de las cosas lindas, tambièn, el aprender cosas.
 
Para dark rose, utiliza en una empresa mexicana y  en mèxico, la palabra con que tu pueblo conoce el sabor y si cajeta, pues cajeta.
 
Claro es que en el sur de amèrica no deberìas usar esa expresión Argentina, ni en Uruguay ni –al menos – en el sur de Brasil, mas adentro de Brasil, no sè.
Para Tatis... 
Para Catstar, gracias por su aporte y, *para todos*, sugiero ver el link que cat indica, que es una de las cosas agradables que hoy, me diò este dìa.
Para lapachis8, totalmente de acuerdo en sus posts, y defendamos nuestra gastronomía y sus  nombres, que valen como cualquiera y no son menos ricos....
 
Y cuando venga el verano (acà es invierno) irè a tomar un helado de dulce de leche a Buenos Aires y uno de Cajeta a Mèxico, si pudiera con el pasaje aèreo.
 
A todos, cordiales saludos.


----------



## tatis

Sí, pero el nombre del sabor no es completamente ajeno para la gente de aquí, y eso ayudaría desde el punto de vista de mercadotecnia ¿no?


----------



## loladamore

Bien puedes dejarlo sin traducir... pero... si quieres, podrías considerar un tipo de dulce de leche sólido que es *fudge*. En esta receta se hace con *leche de cabra*, como en México, aunque agregan otras cosillas también. Y la _*fudge sauce*_ casera que ponen en postres es muy similar a la cajeta líquida méxicana. Y no se dejen llevar por la foto de fudge que viene en wiki - es una variedad nada más.
Saludos.


----------



## Dark Rose

Muchas gracias a todos por sus diferentes opiniones y sugerencias al respecto.. Nunca pensé que´algo tan común fuera interesar a tantos

Gracias


----------



## oriental

Dark Rose said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a todos por sus diferentes opiniones y sugerencias al respecto.. Nunca pensé que´algo tan común fuera interesar a tantos
> 
> Gracias


 
DESDE EL PUNTO DE VISTA DE LA MERCADEOTECNIA, EL NOMBRE DEL HILO FUE UNA PEGADA.
NIHIL ALIENI.. 
Y EL DULCE DE LECHE ES EXQUISITO.


----------



## Elibennet

El hecho de que conservemos modismos y palabras regionales es un signo de que la globalizacion, que pasa como una aplanadora sobre culturas y uniforma todo, no puede con todo. Si, aca en Argentina "cajeta" es tabú. Pero bienvenidas las diferencias!


----------



## alelifich

No es que sea tabú o sí, es que el dulce de leche se llama dulce de leche sencillamente porque éste es argentino


----------



## Chris K

Several US brands of ice cream now have flavors called "dulce de leche." The sauce used in them is essentially the same as the butterscotch sauce that used to be offered in some ice cream parlors. Caramel is similar, though in the US "caramels" are usually a kind of chewy candy with a butterscotch flavor.


----------



## M.mac

Uy que rico! En Perú probé por primera vez el _manjar blanco,_ entiendo que es otro nombre para dulce de leche pero claro que en cada país es un poco diferente. Para explicar a mi familia que era yo les decía que era *caramalised condensed milk*. Pero creo que en inglés se entendería más o menos _dulce de leche._


----------



## Reniseb

Estoy de acuerdo con que uses los términos genéricos en español, poque aparte de respetar la gastronomía del país, los otros nombres sugeridos aunque muy acertados no dan la idea de cajeta o dulce de leche; que son cosas totalmente distintas. 
Además no creo que allá se produzcan ese tipo de dulces.


----------



## lforestier

Dulce de Leche no es Cajeta. Cajeta se puede traducir, si es necesario, a "Goat Milk Caramel". Quizas, por razones de mercadotecnia, prefieran usar "extra rich caramel" pero sería darle al público una idea erronea de lo que es. El caramelo es azúcar y agua calentado a cierta temperatura. El dulce llamado caramelo tiene además leche o crema. La sustitución de leche de vaca por leche de cabra no lo hace mas "rich" sino le cambia el sabor. 
Si el público es 100% mexicano, entonces uses cajeta. Si no, traducelo ya que en muchos lugares de habla hispana no lo conocen, en otros como los ya mencionados, puede resultar ofensivo.


----------



## cecitazzz

en uruguay, cajeta también tiene una connotación bastante negativa (organo sexual femenino). te diría que dulce de leche quede igual. saludos .-


----------



## alelifich

Mirá, es un invento argentino, de eso obvio que no hay duda, pero  podés traducirlo como milk caramel o milk jam. Lo vi en muchos lugares así, en serio te digo. No te estoy mintiendo. Y no es dudoso su origen auqne eso digan. Es argentino pese a quien le pese.
Origen:
_tiene lugar                        en la estancia del general Rosas en Cañuelas, quien                        mientras esperaba al general Lavalle para una importante                        reunión salió a reconocer sus campos. Lavalle,                        a su llegada y para esperar a su anfitrión se recostó                        en el catre de Rosas y allí se quedó dormido.                        La mulata que servía al General Rosas salió                        a darle aviso inmediatamente de la llegada del huésped                        y olvidó sobre el fuego la lechada que le preparaba                        al general. La leche y el azúcar que hervían                        para el mate de Rosas quedaron al rescoldo, y allí                        al consumirse, originaron el dulce de leche. Una aclaración                        final, Rosas y Lavalle habían sido amamantados por                        la misma nodriza y por lo tanto, eran hermanos de leche;                        luego de este episodio, también fueron "hermanos                        de dulce de leche"

Y esta es la receta:
_*Ingredientes: *
                      3 litros de leche
1 chaucha de vainilla
                      media cucharada de bicabornato de sodio(cocina)
                      azúcar fina (800 gramos) 
*Preparación:* 
                      Calentar la olla a fuego lento. 
                      Incorporar todos los ingredientes en este orden: leche,                        azúcar, vainilla y el bicabornato. Batir lentamente                        hasta que se ponga bien espeso y con buen color marrón.                        El preparado casero dura 2 horas en total.


----------



## ILT

Independientemente del país de origen (lo cual no está definido con toda certeza ya que por ejemplo en México se fabrica desde la época del Virreinato con recetas que trajeron los españoles), lo recomendable sería usar dulce de leche o cajeta en español (según el mercado al que tu producto va dirigido). Aquí tienes una página de wikipedia con información que te puede resultar de interés. La diferencia principal entre uno y otro es la leche que se usa para su preparación, el dulce de leche se prepara con leche de vaca, y la cajeta lleva leche de cabra, sólo leche de cabra o como complemento para la leche de vaca.

¿Cuál usan para dar sabor al helado? ¿Leche de vaca o de cabra?


----------



## Martinika

Efectivamente, la palabra "cajeta" tiene un significado distinto en Argentina que en otros países de latinoamérica (México e.g.) Pueden imaginarse que tiene que ver con el sexo femenino...I'll not go further...
Con respecto a la traducción me pone contenta escuchar que en USA o Europa lo dejan sin traducir, aquí siempre hay problemas con su traducción cuando hay que traducirlo para extranjeros. 
Yo estoy de acuerdo en dejar "dulce de leche" para respetar la frecuencia de uso de la palabra. 

Saludos!


----------



## Chris K

¿Cuál usan para dar sabor al helado? ¿Leche de vaca o de cabra?

Estoy bastante seguro que no es de cabra.


----------



## lapachis8

La cajeta es confeccionada a base de leche de cabra.


----------



## valeban

Si, traducilo! me gusta lo de extra rich caramel. En argentina "cajeta" es una palabra super ofensiva para mencionar las partes femeninas inferiores...


----------



## Agente442

Después de leer este "thread" terminé más confundido que antes. La *cajeta* efectivamente es un dulce de leche especial. Por cierto en Celaya (mi pueblo) se hace la mejor *cajeta* de México. Yo creo que en el caso de los menús no se debería traducir si acaso escribir una pequeña descripción con letra pequeña entre paréntesis para explicar de que se trata algo así como (goat milk caramel). Es como si quisiéramos traducir pizza o pepperoni (Italia) o sake (Japón). En cuanto a las connotaciones ofensivas en algunos países de Sudamérica (principalmente Argentina y Uruguay) pues ni hablar suele suceder. Otro ejemplo es "*pija*" que en mi país es simplemente un tipo de tornillo. Ya ni mencionar los otros significados de esta palabra en algunas naciones hermanas de Sudamérica.


----------



## catalinaaaa87

la traduccion exacta de dulce de leche no existe! el dulce de leche no viene en barras tampoco, el dulce de leche original es untable como la mermelada (Argentina)! yo diria q no lo tradujeras, y menos aun que le digas cajeta...en Argentina cajeta es vagina es una forma demasiado vulgar!!! En cuanto al toffee es dulce de leche en estado solido!


----------



## val924

Aunque llegue un poco tarde... El hecho de que 'cajeta' sea una palabra utilizada vulgarmente en Argentina no debería impedirle a alguien usar esa palabra en un contexto como un menú culinario en otro país. 

Si alguien de Argentina va a otro país y ve la palabra 'cajeta' en un menú no se va a ofender (no tendría sentido ofenderse, no es que el menú lo está insultando a uno), en todo caso le llamará la atención o le causará gracia por las diferencias entre dialectos.

Poner varios nombres en el menú (la versión mexicana, la argentina y alguna en inglés) también puede ser una solución si es que hay lugar, ¿no?


Saludos.


----------



## Santiveri

Estoy confundida... Según yo en Mexico no es lo mismo la cajeta que el Dulce de Leche. El sabor para mi es totaaalmente diferente! Recuerdo que de niña solíamos hacerlo con leche condensada, en la lata y a baño Maria o en olla de presión. Hay quienes lo hacían en horno. Al menos en el noroeste de Mexico (Sonora/Sinaloa) era así y no lo consideramos que sea igual la cajeta y el dulce de leche.


----------



## duvija

¿Y qué pasa si usan 'cajeta de leche' (o algo más para suavizar la palabra en los países donde no suena muy linda)? Si es de cabra, cajeta. Si de vaca, dulce de leche. HäagenDazs tiene helados que se llaman 'dulce de leche', como dijo tatis.

Saludos (y prefiero no leer lo de wikipedia, porque hace unas semanas se me reventaron dos latas en una olla que se secó, y pasé una semana despegando porquerías del techo, paredes, armarios...)


----------



## Quimerancia

El idioma español es tan rico, que el significado de una sola palabra puede tener varios según el país en donde se usa.

En México ocurre esto: La cajeta es un dulce untable elaborado con leche de cabra. El dulce de leche, por otro lado, tiene dos opciones. 1) Es un dulce de leche untable, elaborado con leche de vaca, muy similar al dulce de leche argentino. 2) Son pequeños dulces sólidos,elaborados a base de leche de vaca, que suelen tener un sabor ligeramente envinado y se decoran con nueces o piñones y canela (se les conoce como "macarrones", "mostachones" o "jamoncillos").

La palabra "*cajeta*" en inglés ha dejado de traducirse desde hace tiempo, justamente por ser un dulce específico. También se le conoce en Estados Unidos y otros países de habla inglesa como "*dulce de leche*" o "*soft toffee*". Sin embargo, a mi me encanta la idea de no traducirlo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba el dulce de leche tradicional se hace con leche cuajada, o "cortada" como se le dice en mi país. No se si "junket" funcione para esta variante cubana del dulce. Aquí les dejo una foto:


----------



## Graciela J

catalinaaaa87 said:


> el dulce de leche no viene en barras tampoco


----------

